# Some little birds



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 16, 2018)

1. Male Chaffinch



Male Chaffinch by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

2.



Male Chaffinch by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

3. Blue tit



Wee blue tit by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

4.



Wee blue tit by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

working on my small bird photography at the weekend, pretty pleased with these, hopefully I can continue improving throughout the year.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice set................


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 16, 2018)

I`d be pleased too if they were mine.  You have got some very good details in each shot, plus the eyes are nice and sharp with a catch light too.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 16, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> I`d be pleased too if they were mine.  You have got some very good details in each shot, plus the eyes are nice and sharp with a catch light too.


Thanks for the comment,

My next quest is how much do you crop in by? Probably why I take more birds in flight, I find with small bird shots like this I never know how much to crop.  Especially for no.4 I feel I could probably of gone in a bit tighter so there is more focus on the bird and less twig distractions.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 16, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice set................


Thanks, 

I've got more, but my flickr was playing up last night so couldn't upload them.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 16, 2018)

Mark, really nice and crisp!


----------



## baturn (Apr 16, 2018)

Very nice set! As far as cropping goes, I'm kind of a fill the frame guy. I would turn these to portrait orientation, maybe 4X5 and crop away.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 16, 2018)

baturn said:


> Very nice set! As far as cropping goes, I'm kind of a fill the frame guy. I would turn these to portrait orientation, maybe 4X5 and crop away.


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 16, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Mark, really nice and crisp!


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice looking birds and set.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 17, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Nice looking birds and set.


Thanks Dean!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 17, 2018)

Blue tit re-do 3-2283 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

Did a re-edit on one of the blue tit shots, didn't realise it looked so washed out :>


----------



## Tony744 (Apr 17, 2018)

Love the color and detail in the last one!


----------



## HavToNo (Apr 17, 2018)

Excellent series.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 18, 2018)

Tony744 said:


> Love the color and detail in the last one!


Thanks!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 18, 2018)

HavToNo said:


> Excellent series.


Thanks!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 18, 2018)

For anyone that is interested in the changes I made, after the advice from Baturn, I cropped the last blue tit image, portrait, leaving in the front branch to add depth.  The blue tit being place compositionally in the frame.  I then upped the vibrance a tad more than I normally do and added saturation which seemed to bring the image to life.  I then finished off with some noise reduction for the background and eye.


----------

